# Pour Over Kettle



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

The next bit of kit I require, talk to me guys?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hario buono 1.2 litre kettle


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hario kettles are good value on Amazon at the moment - £28.00 delivered.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Small-Stainless-Pourover-Kettle/dp/B008L3R8BM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412086508&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+kettle

If you haven't, recommend a set of Hario brew scales - has a timer built in. Also great value on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_sc_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1412086636&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=hario+scalesa&condition=new


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Homeloo (yes, really) do the Paico pour over kettle for $23 plus delivery (very quick and no import duty) and although it's supposed to have a better spout for pouring than the Hario I'm not sure that I notice the difference plus the Hario is more solid. That said, I'm keeping the Paico and giving my son the Hario (because he's worth it).

http://homeloo.com/a/product/pour-over-coffee-kettle-1200ml/


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help again guys, I'm slowly getting there


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 On amazon links above, is where I got mine from and the scales cheaper there too, just ensure you foolow the links throug to the sold by amazon as will be with you potentially quicker although you can order from the Japanese sellers on there also saving a few pounds but may takelonger and be subject to tax.

John


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Got the Hario buono one in the end, thanks for you input guys


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the update b_f_d - it's always good to know how the story ends.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I use a flow restrictor with my Buono and it helps me a lot. Coffehit stocks them, you can easily do something on your own also to be honest:

http://coffeehit.co.uk/water-inlet-filter-flow-restrictor?___SID=U


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can use a folded up aeropress filter to slow the flow down but my extractions are better without it. The pour was just too slow with one.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> You can use a folded up aeropress filter to slow the flow down but my extractions are better without it. The pour was just too slow with one.


I use half an aeropress filter paper as it restricts the flow less than a whole filter paper and is perfect for me. Extractions are tremendously more consistent with the flow restrictor than without.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

More stuff to think about, I'll have a little play around first, made my first brew with it yesterday, makes all the difference


----------



## monolast (Nov 5, 2014)

Hario is very good kettle. Very comfortable and amazing. I bought a Hario v60 here http://coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-brewing/kettles/hario-v60-buono-pouring-kettle-1l . They are known for their quality.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

that website you are linking to, they must love you all the bits you have purchased from them!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its weird coffee hit are forum sponsor s anyway


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys - I'm wanting to get in to pour over...

is there any love for this kettle thought that as it is temperature controlled would be better?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

amalgam786 said:


> Hi guys - I'm wanting to get in to pour over...
> 
> is there any love for this kettle thought that as it is temperature controlled would be better?


That is the daddy of pour over kettles and well respected - as it should be for £95


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

amalgam786 said:


> Hi guys - I'm wanting to get in to pour over...
> 
> is there any love for this kettle thought that as it is temperature controlled would be better?


I've got one of these and love it. It's really good at keeping the temperature stable though best to put it back on the base to allow a quick top-up of heat between pours


----------

